

Ask HN: Googlers: Invite a fellow hacker to the Googleplex? - nlstitch

Dear Googlers @ HN,<p>My startup has bin going trough a rough time lately. I live on the dutch countryside, so there aren&#x27;t many tech oriented people here. I really need to get re-inspired by a company passionate about tech! As I&#x27;m visiting the bay area next week, I would love to visit the Googleplex if it&#x27;s possible. It would give me back the spark that I urgently need. Though I am very curious, I promise to behave :-) Contactdetails; marijn at enlited.nl .
======
dallasnutsch
It won't be inspiring. You'll find that it's just a group of boring office
building with slippy slides and ball pits. Buildings are just meaningless
boxes that keep the rain out and the temperature constant. If you want
inspiration check out something natural. A place near where I lived had trees
that were over a thousand years old. Imagine standing next to a thousand year
old being. For me, I really need a sense that the puzzle is bigger and grander
than your startup, any tech company, etc.

